# Bmw N57 Engine Noise



## SupermanIsAlive (Jan 5, 2022)

Stupid BMW!! You mess with innocent people!! Change glow plugs and injector nozzles but avoid Bosch!! The original product company is a cheater!! Please avoid Bosch product and enjoy a smooth silent drive! Why glow plugs when there is no fault? Because they have sensor and work not only at start!! Why injector nozzles? Bosch material is cheaply made and easily the holes become enlarge: around 30-40k or earlier !!! Don’t touch chains or anything there if is not broken: they last more than 250k!!


----------

